# Badgers



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone target Badgers? when are they most active? distress calls?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I second that! I have tried for years to get a nice Badger for a full body mount. I shot a nice one this year with my bow, but it looked like one of those pin holders by the time it was dead. Hit him 6 times.

WOW they are tough!

Any thoughts?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Find a prairie dog town and glass it around sunup and sundown. They love p-dogs.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

My cousin and I shot one last time we went out. Was a small one and it was toward the end of our day of calling. It came to our calling but we were next to a big batch of trees.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When are they primed up? I thought I heard February!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone know how to make them not smell? I didn't even want to touch mine it was worse then a skunk!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> When are they primed up? I thought I heard February!


Their a late primer. Much like ****. Young of the year are especially late in priming up.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I missed one during deer season...would taht fur have been junk?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

their fur is best right now. they are o.k in november but not real saleable. i've tried calling them out of their dens with minimal results.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I missed one during deer season...would taht fur have been junk?


Maybe, maybe not. Thats about the "priming phase" for adults. A young most likely would not have been prime.

But in most years their "junk" anyway as they arent worth crap. For the longest time the only money in them was the front paws.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I called one in earlier this winter during a tournement. My partner was going to shoot it but figured thatd be about the time I had a yote coming in and let it pass. He wandered around about 150 out from him for like 5 min. He was really excited.


----------



## opensky (May 21, 2009)

i've tried calling them out of their dens with minimal results.[/quote said:


> YER NOT SUPOSED TO CALL THEM OUT..REACH DOWN IN THERE
> AND GET EM BY THE SCRUFF OF THE NECK AND PULL EM OUT..
> 
> COMON ...YOUR A COYOTE HUNTER..YOUR TOUGH...


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

A distressed bird call works good for badgers. the problem is they move around so much its hard to be in the right place at the right time. At least up here where we don't have tons of them. If there is a call for a distressed ground squirrel/gopher/prairie dog, I would think that would be the ultimate.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

got 3 under my neighbors house. n i saw one runnin around in my front yard the other day. dog went right after it. that really scared me it would of cut him good. but i yelled in he came back. were in wisconsin by the way. :beer:


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

opensky said:


> i've tried calling them out of their dens with minimal results.[/quote:z23fczi4 said:
> 
> 
> > YER NOT SUPOSED TO CALL THEM OUT..REACH DOWN IN THERE
> ...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I been wondering how you would hunt them. I guess there's not even a season on them? Kinda surprised calling doesn't work for them...


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yea not sure, i have never tried hunting them. i like watching them though they are very interesting. i saw one kill a cat in seconds one time. :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Always thought they'd make the Perfect PETA Pets.Cute,cuddly,good dispositions,and with those short legs,slow moving.Every PETA member should have one.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I shot a small male badger in early April, it had full fur with no rub spots, taxidermist gave me $20 for it; said it was prime. I believe at that time if it would have been larger, the taxidermist said he pays up to $45 on a nice badger.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Just saw a badger this afternoon at the end of my driveway. Damn thing wasn't there yesterday and now I have a a big a$$ hole in the side of my driveway. Anyway its pelt sure didn't look that good to me. I should go set up in the morning and see if I can get a response out of it with a call.


----------

